# R58 vs. Alex Duetto 3/MK IV vs. Vetrano 2B vs. Domobar Super 2B



## Smartyn (Jun 18, 2014)

Hello all









In the near future I plan to buy an *espresso coffee machine* for espresso as well as for steam (latte + cappuccino, etc.) ... Both functions are equally important.

I am deciding between these four machines:

*Rocket R58* - http://www.rocket-espresso.it/models/r58/

*Izzo Alex Duetto 3/MK IV* -http://www.alexduetto.com/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&id=8&Itemid=108

*Quickmill Vetrano 2B* -http://www.quickmill.it/MyIndex.php?Lang=ENG&Menu=Prodotto&id_prod=109

*Vibiemme Domobar Super 2B* -http://www.vbmespresso.com/en/products.php?id=13&action=clean#

Coffee Grinder:

*Mazzer Mini El A or B* - http://www.mazzer.com/scheda.asp?idprod=8 orhttp://www.mazzer.com/scheda.asp?idprod=9

*Macap M4D / M5D* - http://www.macap.it/

I have a dilemma and do not know what to choose. I have not even tried out one machine and I'm looking for info from the internet. For me the differences in price are not important. I want the best from this selection









Could you please help me pick from these espresso coffee machines and coffee grinders?

Thank you for your opinions and recommendations about why and what is best









Martin


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Hi Martin

How far away from Wellingborough are you?

I would highly recommend a visit to Bella Barista for a hands-on experience on a number of those machines you have listed.

I chose an Alex Duetto MkIV after a lengthy hands-on session, and recently have used the top 3 listed. Verdict for me is that I would not change given the choice again

Here are some of my thoughts from that session

http://coffeeforums.co.uk/showthread.php?10064-Rocket-R58-vs-new-Alex-Duetto-III-(aka-Alex-Duetto-Mk-IV-in-the-UK)


----------



## charris (Feb 17, 2014)

At that price segment wouldn't you also consider a lever like the L1?


----------



## Tiny tamper (May 23, 2014)

Hi martin I am in a similar position and like you I had picked very similar machines and grinders, what I have discovered is.

1 grinder grinder grinder this part of the setup is key in many ways I suggest you look in the grinder section theres some brilliant bits of information on there from some very knowledgeable people.

2 the actual machine is certainly important but there are alot a variables to be considered first dual boiler v heat exchange , parts, reliability, aesthetics lever or not.

3.beans, these are also very important there are a head spinning amount of these and more than a few who roast them but once again plenty of yodas on here to guide you along the right path.

Its a very loaded question you have asked with many different out comes and only increasing your own knowledge will you find the final product you desire imo, I know alot more than I ever did about coffee just by reading older threads as well as new ones.

Take your time and find the equipment thats right for you and a trip to bb is a well versed tip on here if you can theres also events arranged by different members to let ppl try different types of machine, grinder, bean theres even a list of members who will let you try their gear out, what more could you ask for??

Good luck on your odessy and welcome


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

charris said:


> At that price segment wouldn't you also consider a lever like the L1?


Only if you want a level

OP should also consider the new Eureka grinder


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Where are you? You might be close enough to try some forum machines


----------



## Xpenno (Nov 12, 2012)

coffeechap said:


> Where are you? You might be close enough to try some forum machines


Yeah, there are quite a few people on here that own the machines mentioned as well as other potential candidates.

Also as Glen suggested, getting to somewhere like bella barista was key in helping me chose when I had to make the similar decision last year.

You should certainly try and get hands on before forking out that sort of cash.


----------



## CoffeeDoc (Dec 26, 2012)

I would endorse the comments about Bella Barista, I also chose a Duetto and am very happy with my choice. I would also suggest that some training an excellent idea, I have done courses at Bella Barista, Hot Numbers in Cambridge and most recently with Glenn from this forum. I have felt that I have improved my coffee making skills immensly from each session. Put simply a well trained barista could make great coffee with a very cheap machine, a monkey like me could have the best machine in the world and could not do as well. There seems little point in having great machinery and then not having the skill to use it.

Have great fun making your choices.

Paul


----------



## Smartyn (Jun 18, 2014)

Hi all









Thank you for your opinions and recommendations. My choice is ALEX DUETTO 3 ... yupiii!!!









BUT ... I still don't know which grinder? Before I want Mazzer Mini or Macap 4/5D ... and now how I still read about grinder more and more. I want better grinder than Mazzer Mini or Macap 4/5D.

Can you tell me which is better for home - BEST coffee production? Compak K10 Fresh or Mahlkönig K30 Vario or something else in same price category? I've read both good references. And one specialist wrote me ... MK3O Vario is too big and too expensive for home coffee production...

What is your opinion???

Thanks a lot


----------



## Charliej (Feb 25, 2012)

What is your projected budget for your grinder, bearing in mind that most of the top end grinders aren't exactly small?


----------



## Smartyn (Jun 18, 2014)

max 1.900 EUR


----------



## Dylan (Dec 5, 2011)

Thats EK43 territory I believe, could be worth considering, its a beast tho, and has a bit of a long waiting list.


----------



## Charliej (Feb 25, 2012)

Smartyn said:


> max 1.900 EUR


Well that's a nice budget, you are in the range there of some amazing grinders, I was just wondering about your comment regarding the K30 Vario being too big, but that said there are way better grinders out there than the K30. AS you already said there is the Compak K10 Fresh, also the K8 Fresh plus the new Compak models, Mazzer Kony-E maybe even a Mazzer Kold-E (they are seriously ugly though), you might even, should you want to tread the particular path, be able to get an EK43 for your budget. To be quite honest I think with a 1900 Euro budget you are spoilt for choice, which is a nice situation to be in.


----------



## IanP (Aug 4, 2011)

+1 on the Duetto Smartyn.... Hope you enjoy your new toy! Great machine and certain you won't be disappointed


----------



## MrShades (Jul 29, 2009)

Alex Duetto + K10 Fresh = good combination ;-)


----------

